# So who's going to ryc labor day?



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Who's going? I got bike working I'm going and Ricky is going.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Won't be there yall have fun


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

that sucks, man you gonna miss an amazing event lol jk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Think I'm gonna have a lil more fun being at the first home game of the season in tallahassee go noles


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm skipping the ride also, we are heading to Durhamtown & Creek Bottom on the 14th.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

skipping one ride for another is exceptable lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure Denny & joe will be out there, and I know a few other people talking about going. - I'm out unless the harley goes and I get something to ride by then.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

hopefully more people from here are going!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah lol brandon did brain sell the brute yet?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You talking about your old brute if so no I believe he still has it


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Me and PoPoKawieDave are headding out Fri after work. Loading up thurs night. Cant wait.:rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Me and PoPoKawieDave are headding out Fri after work. Loading up thurs night. Cant wait.:rockn:


 
what time friday? im leaving around 4-5


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> You talking about your old brute if so no I believe he still has it


 
yeah, **** i wonder if he would be interested in trading plastics


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea probably around that time 4 to 5


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

JP you and crew not going? 

Joe and I are leaning more towards Devils mud garden this time, but might make it to RYC will know more closer to time. Either place we go will be there friday around Noon to camp until sunday.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think he will trade plastics but you can try


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

linkage said:


> JP you and crew not going?
> 
> Joe and I are leaning more towards Devils mud garden this time, but might make it to RYC will know more closer to time. Either place we go will be there friday around Noon to camp until sunday.


Robert and some of his work friends(PC area) may head out to RYC, but unless something happens quick for me I'll stick with a weekend of keeping the wifey happy. - Now if the bike leaves & I have a new ride, she'll either learn to cope or stay mad a long time......lol!

I was out by BGMC yesterday around lunch time, was caught in a nasty down pour; straight horizontal rain. Knowing they've been dealing with that kind of weather out there for at least a couple weeks now I'm sure they're flooded thoroughly, but still not sure if they've churned up much real mud yet. 


_Side note:_ I've had a couple trade offers for 1000+cc cats, one on a 4" catvos. Not really sure I want a bike w/ a lot of motor work though, so I told both that I'd have to think about it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

CumminsPower24 said:


> Yea probably around that time 4 to 5


sweet man, haven't seen you since the humps! Where you been hiding!!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Jrpro, yea its been a while.Yea havent been ridding its just been so hot and dry that we took some time off. Been doing the family thing and doing some mods on the brute since its been sitting in the garage. Cant wait to get out and ride. Will keep an eye out for you when we are there.


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

doubt we makin it,, theres this new thing thats affectin most of the country called,, cash shortage,, and both bikes down still lol.. apparently if ur the president or friends of the president ur immune to the effects lol


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep. im still waiting on my bailout check.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

well im deciding on leaving friday after work or leave sat early morning. might leave friday idk yet. im going solo and meeting ricky up there.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Decided on RYC for this one, we will be there friday afternoon- sunday. :34:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

see ya there


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

next event lets goto devils then, my cousins been there 2 times already he said its nices so gotta check it out.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

WELLLLLL(deep thought for a shallow mind) - Looks like I'll be out there Sat on my new 1100cc thundercat. Going to meet Friday afterwork to make the swap, that way I can make RYC for the day Sat. 

1100cc of speedwerx motor, WCD, 4" catvos and 29.5 terms - probably gonna see what it and Robert's Xmr can do racing Sat.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

3 more days!!! jp you get the bike or what bud?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, it looks like we will be heading out there on Saturday morning bright and early..

Hey Chris, I think my buddy Brian is going to keep the Brute for a bit. I'm trying to get him to come ride with us also.

It should be totally flooded and a complete mess!!!
See Ya guys down there!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We'll be rolling in Sat morning, just staying for the day this time. - Robert's XMR and my new toy; gonna enter the race Sat for shiggles - mostly just to run each other. 

I'm leaving work Fri @ 2pm to head 6hrs north to meet up and make the swap. Catch a couple hours sleep when I get home and head out. - Hopefully I can get him to get the tires swapped in the next couple days so that I don't have to get it done Sat in the AM.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dion ask him if he would want to trade tires with me ah f it I'll ask him when I see you guys I'm pretty much going up by myself well with Ricky so I'll be hanging a lot more with you guys riding around, last event people I went with we never hit the back little trails. If anyone wants crushloxz let me know lol I'm dying to get rid of them they where fun while I raced couple times but now suck for riding around my house


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like my plan to race is getting scratched. Fresh motor has roughly 10 _miles_ (not hours) on it = roughly 1hr. I'll get some solid riding in Sat morn before the race, but not really enough to consider it "broke in" and ready to beat on.

We'll probably park w/ Denny and Joe, and we always hit every area out there at least a couple times.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

JP, I hear ya my new motor had about 1 hr on it also. So I will be breaking it in also .. can't wait to hammer down it after a few tanks of gas. 

Chris, I'll ask him, but I can almost answer for him, no. Since he doesn't race the brute, those locks won't be his cup of tee for trail rides.. but u never know.. can u put any air in Those locks or those the non airless style??


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i think there the non air style, i wanna do more trial riding, they do good on the trail just the turning is hard for me. and kinda tired of people asking why is your tire flat lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

LETS DO THIS!! :rockn:

We are going to try and get our normal camp spot if anyone wants to park by us or is looking for us. It generally fills in quick in the shaded section so let us know if you want us to try and save ya a spot.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

linkage are you staying where i saw you guys last event when brute broke down in front of yall camp site lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

yes sir!!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Loaded up for RYC
















heading out today after work, see yall out there.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

linkage said:


> LETS DO THIS!! :rockn:
> 
> We are going to try and get our normal camp spot if anyone wants to park by us or is looking for us. It generally fills in quick in the shaded section so let us know if you want us to try and save ya a spot.


 
Robert & I will each be in our trucks w/ little single bike open decks. Be there tomorrow morning sometime, should be fairly early. I've gotta knock the stock tires off the wheels and swap the terms on; probably take me 30min in the AM. 

I leave work today at 2, HD is on the trailer & I'm blazin' north for the Panama City area on I10 to make the swap and head back. Probably be back 4am ish, catch 2-3hrs sleep, then tire swap and roll. 


If I can get 4ish hours on it before the race I'll probably still run it. - I'm a firm believer that if they're gonna come apart, they're going to no matter how long you baby it before hand. Couple heat cycles to seat the rings nicely and GIT IT!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

....sleeping is over rated, right?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jp why dont you load up like your going to ryc and after you do swap just go stright to ryc and knock out there? then in morning goto town and swap tires? just an idea that came to my head lol ill be leaving saturday early morning still havent messed with my axle been lazy lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

linkage said:


> yes sir!!


 
save me a spot then buddy!! im bringing some black lable if yall like that and some beer lol oh forgot about food haha


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

had a good time at ryc with some good people, if anyone got pics post up lol, i got a couple ill be posting.


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

need pic. how wet was it, i'm sure it was a good time..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

my pics are on fb


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

mudslinger4 said:


> need pic. how wet was it, i'm sure it was a good time..


 

it was reallllllly weetttttt saturday after it rained holy cow holes got extra deep which was fun haha i went through 2 canals and couple holes and ricky you also where you didnt see the bike lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm still not on facebook..........


Good meeting you Chris. 



Pretty happy w/ the new toy so far. Definitely has some power, and there's more to be had w/ some tune work for the differences in our air/elevation. - That busted ball joint was indeed due to it having over-extended on the stock springs before I got out there. By the end of the day the catvos springs had settled enough to do the same though, going to change to the lower shock mount point to get the geometry better which should end that problem.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

***Note, I will say this again. That will be the only time ya'll ever see me riding that thing w/o the floorboards. The left front tire totally owned me coming through that greyish wet-concrete pit. 


And how ya'll gonna go and let Robert win the first race and RU the 2nd? Bone stock XMR w/ a swap series & optimizer walking out.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice metting you 2 jp, yeah put those floorboards on there a life saver haha and i cant believe that happen with the springs. but its weird i have highlifter springs on my brute and with the 2' lift they dont sag at all but when i had the 5 on they would sag really weird, i want to buy some new ones


----------

